# Red Rocket



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

You guessed it lol. Tyson's little red rocket is in everyones business and I wanted to know if there are a few techniques/methods to control this. Other then drilling holes in every stuffed animal we give him, he is mounting every dog at his doggie daycare lol.
I am interested in finding out why!? I have searched and found nothing but vague and/or inconclusive answers. Google tells me whatever I want to hear so no luck there either. What can I do to teach Tyson to stop sticking his train in every tunnel he sees? Tyson is an apbt, 7 months, isnt neutered, great with kids and dogs and scared of squirrels if that helps anyone out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Humping is a form of dominance without the teeth. 

I suggest you watch the doggie daycare. If he is an ApBT all it takes is one second to change history and everyone's perception of him, and you, and all other owners. ANY ApBT can suddenly enter into a violent conflict throughout its life. No matter how good things may appear.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Humping is a form of dominance without the teeth.
> 
> I suggest you watch the doggie daycare. If he is an ApBT all it takes is one second to change history and everyone's perception of him, and you, and all other owners. ANY ApBT can suddenly enter into a violent conflict throughout its life. No matter how good things may appear.


They have many apbt boarded here. The daycare is also run by a women that owns 2 herself. Did I mention I have owned 3 pits all of which been boarded here as well? However, never gave me this problem before... Other than that, "what can I do to alleviate the problem?"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If you do indeed have a legit pedigreed APBT then bringing him to daycare is a BAD IDEA, for the reasons Goemon mentioned. You've been on this forum since december so I'm sure you know how we feel about ANY bully breed dog being at a dog park or doggie day care. As well as how we feel when simply having a bully breed dog does not mean you have an APBT. You need a ped to know what you got as real deal Apbts are NOT easy to come by and people who own the real ones most likely took the time to find a good breeder, wen to some shows, talked, etc. and would not put their dog in a daycare. So i highly doubt these other dogs are APBTs, rather they are just random bully breed mixes. Unlike google, we are not going to tell you what you want to hear. We are going to tell you what you NEED to hear. 
However, many of the bully breed mix dogs today are friendly to other dogs and can play well together (as they are a watered down mix) but then there are others that don't like other dogs at all and turn on later in life, so why risk bringing your dog to a place where harm could happen to him or another dog? 
Anyway, I felt that needed to be said, because its owners of these bully breed dogs that are ruining the breeds by trying to make them into something they are not. 

You can stop the red rocket ordeal by not taking him to the daycare and dog park. Another dog might not like this and could snap at him and he could then get ticked off, and everything can escalate. 

When at home and he starts humping blankets I would just divert his attention to a chew toy or just tell him "No!" And give him a spray of vinegar water.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know a responsible daycare but it doesn't mean my boy would go to it. But I do know some exist but I still wouldn't trust my dog in one. Too many horror stories. My boy tried to hump everything til he was neutered. Once he was neutered he had no desire to mount anything.

Your dog is still young but redirection is key like coach said. Some say it's about dominance and it really could be. But until your dog is neutered you can't really say one way or the other IMO. Mel still gets the red rocket, just stopped the humping. Could just be luck though.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Apollo has that issue also. His seems to be more due to excitement and the only way to control it, is to not put him in situations that would cause him to be overly excited.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

pitso said:


> They have many apbt boarded here. The daycare is also run by a women that owns 2 herself. Did I mention I have owned 3 pits all of which been boarded here as well? However, never gave me this problem before... Other than that, "what can I do to alleviate the problem?"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure what else I can say. I've never owned a "pitbull" or a "pit", or a "pittie".

I have only owned American (pit) Bull Terriers, and they cannot be around other dogs. This breed is not a pack dog. With this breed, their mentality is, "there can be only one!" Their human family is their "pack," not other dogs.

But it still sounds like dominance to me. Ever seen 8 week old puppies humping? They aren't anywhere near sexual maturity. Even females will do it. And 7 months old is still a puppy.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Some dogs are just humpers. I have an adult intact male who's never had a humping issue. 

I agree with coach, redirect at home and avoid doggy daycare. He's a puppy now so some may see it as funny or cute but that will change quickly as he becomes more mature and the other dogs tolerate it less. Many adult dogs give a free pass to puppies with their behavior, but that won't last forever and if you can't get it under control then it could turn ugly at some point.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> If you do indeed have a legit pedigreed APBT then bringing him to daycare is a BAD IDEA, for the reasons Goemon mentioned. You've been on this forum since december so I'm sure you know how we feel about ANY bully breed dog being at a dog park or doggie day care. As well as how we feel when simply having a bully breed dog does not mean you have an APBT. You need a ped to know what you got as real deal Apbts are NOT easy to come by and people who own the real ones most likely took the time to find a good breeder, wen to some shows, talked, etc. and would not put their dog in a daycare. So i highly doubt these other dogs are APBTs, rather they are just random bully breed mixes. Unlike google, we are not going to tell you what you want to hear. We are going to tell you what you NEED to hear.
> However, many of the bully breed mix dogs today are friendly to other dogs and can play well together (as they are a watered down mix) but then there are others that don't like other dogs at all and turn on later in life, so why risk bringing your dog to a place where harm could happen to him or another dog?
> Anyway, I felt that needed to be said, because its owners of these bully breed dogs that are ruining the breeds by trying to make them into something they are not.
> 
> ...


Let me set a record straight  I have all appropriate documentations, pedigrees, to support that my dog is an apbt. Now that I got that out of the way, I am aware of your personal opinions regarding dog parks, and doggy daycares. Although I respect your opinion and everyone else's opinion regarding your personal beliefs regarding daycares and dog parks... That does not mean that I agree with them. Aside from that, I'd like to address the original issue I brought upon you all in beginning... What can I do to alleviate his mounting problem? Is this something that he genetically will continue to keep on doing? Or is it something I can train him not to do? Thank you all for adding your 2 cents

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Removing him from daycare is out of the question. If anyone is upset with my decision, please take it elsewhere. For some reason, when many of you hear the word doggie daycare, you assume that my dog is playing with other dogs. To set that record straight, I use doggy day care to board my dog when I cannot take care of them during the day when I'm at work. He has solitary play time, so he has exercise during the day. Obedience training on Monday, Wednesdays, and Fridays. He does not socialize with other dogs while at the daycare

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Some dogs are just humpers. I have an adult intact male who's never had a humping issue.
> 
> I agree with coach, redirect at home and avoid doggy daycare. He's a puppy now so some may see it as funny or cute but that will change quickly as he becomes more mature and the other dogs tolerate it less. Many adult dogs give a free pass to puppies with their behavior, but that won't last forever and if you can't get it under control then it could turn ugly at some point.


Thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Not sure what else I can say. I've never owned a "pitbull" or a "pit", or a "pittie".
> 
> I have only owned American (pit) Bull Terriers, and they cannot be around other dogs. This breed is not a pack dog. With this breed, their mentality is, "there can be only one!" Their human family is their "pack," not other dogs.
> 
> But it still sounds like dominance to me. Ever seen 8 week old puppies humping? They aren't anywhere near sexual maturity. Even females will do it. And 7 months old is still a puppy.


Thanks... It does sound like a dominance situation. They took him to go potty, and the trainer holding my dog had a loose grip... Although he did not attack anyone (7 months old) he did decide it was a good idea to hump every dog you could find on the yard lol. I don't like the fact that my dog is a little whore, so just trying to seek additional insights 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

I should have been more specific... My apologies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

But, you said he was humpin every dog at the daycare thingy!

He's just being a pup! Never heard of it being trained out.

I use to act like that myself! Got slapped alot also!


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Not sure what else I can say. I've never owned a "pitbull" or a "pit", or a "pittie".
> 
> I have only owned American (pit) Bull Terriers, and they cannot be around other dogs.


I use the term pit, pitbull, pittie because I have adjusted to that for awhile now. Vocabulary used is solely for preference purposes. No need for the "idk what a pit is, I own an apbt" talk (sarcasm at it's finest lol)... I clearly stated I had an apbt in my original post

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

welder said:


> But, you said he was humpin every dog at the daycare thingy!
> 
> He's just being a pup! Never heard of it being trained out.
> 
> I use to act like that myself! Got slapped alot also!


Agreed... I'm preparing to slap myself in a few minutes lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Please refer to the last part of my post. I answered your question. I said to distract him with a chew bone or spray him with vinegar water when he humps stuff at home. And for stopping the humping at the daycare - simply cease from taking him and pay someone to walk him while you are at work if that is the issue. Please understand I very much deeply care for this breed and it is very sad to see people setting their dogs up to fail.

Please read this thread. This JUST happened to me a few hours ago with a "friendly" but dominate dog. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/118538-forever-friendly-other-dogs.html


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Please refer to the last part of my post. I answered your question. I said to distract him with a chew bone or spray him with vinegar water when he humps stuff at home. And for stopping the humping at the daycare - simply cease from taking him and pay someone to walk him while you are at work if that is the issue. Please understand I very much deeply care for this breed and it is very sad to see people setting their dogs up to fail.
> 
> Please read this thread. This JUST happened to me a few hours ago with a "friendly" but dominate dog. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/118538-forever-friendly-other-dogs.html


I apologize, I completely forgot to acknowledge your advice. That was some very good advice, and I'm intending to seek a professional dog walker. I looked over your link and I am at a complete loss for words. Big eye-opener

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I also want to throw in the fact that my neutered male will hump other dogs (and small kids) if I'm not fully watching him. I have gotten him to stop humping my female dog. ... however if he meets a new dog that is acting submissive he will hump them... same thing with small kids. I know it sounds bad.... but I have always stopped him before anything happened. But for example a snappy more dominant dog will not get humped.... or my ex's son who used to wrestle with him.... never got humped.

So yeah.... vigilance and a firm NO with a pop of the collar. That's what I have used.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone recommended you get him fixed? That, or keep him away from other dogs. Think about it... how annoying is it for you to always be pulling him away? When he is at "dog day care" it's just someone else dealing with the problem, I guarantee as soon as you drop him off they put him right in a kennel until your expected to pick him up. He's a liability. I wouldn't trust anyone with my dogs. That behavior will start a fight real quick, I've seen it happen so many times. Another dog ain't havin' it, your annoying humper gets worse, it escalates, then someone is eventually going to get hurt. Get him fixed, keep him home, exercise and train him more yourself.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I also want to throw in the fact that my neutered male will hump other dogs (and small kids) if I'm not fully watching him. I have gotten him to stop humping my female dog. ... however if he meets a new dog that is acting submissive he will hump them... same thing with small kids. I know it sounds bad.... but I have always stopped him before anything happened. But for example a snappy more dominant dog will not get humped.... or my ex's son who used to wrestle with him.... never got humped.
> 
> So yeah.... vigilance and a firm NO with a pop of the collar. That's what I have used.


Yep! Cain still humps occasionally. And he's been neutered for a year.



Cannon from NJ said:


> Has anyone recommended you get him fixed? That, or keep him away from other dogs. Think about it... how annoying is it for you to always be pulling him away? When he is at "dog day care" it's just someone else dealing with the problem, I guarantee as soon as you drop him off they put him right in a kennel until your expected to pick him up. He's a liability. I wouldn't trust anyone with my dogs. That behavior will start a fight real quick, I've seen it happen so many times. Another dog ain't havin' it, your annoying humper gets worse, it escalates, then someone is eventually going to get hurt. Get him fixed, keep him home, exercise and train him more yourself.


As Lauren said neutered dogs still hump. It's not a fix all solution. My boy also humps occasionally and our spayed since 6 months female humps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Neutering may not be the answer. Though if you feel you cannot resist or prevent breeding him, it couldn't hurt. I had a spayed bitch who would hump the daylights out of her son, and he'd gladly return the favor, despite losing his doghood at 12 weeks. He was sure good at telling me when my intact bitch came into heat, too!

It is a dominance thing, so get a handle on him! Don't take him to doggie daycare (dogs don't need random doggie friends...) and just keep him away from your kids' blankets and stuffed animals.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Indie said:


> Neutering may not be the answer. Though if you feel you cannot resist or prevent breeding him, it couldn't hurt. I had a spayed bitch who would hump the daylights out of her son, and he'd gladly return the favor, despite losing his doghood at 12 weeks. He was sure good at telling me when my intact bitch came into heat, too!
> 
> It is a dominance thing, so get a handle on him! Don't take him to doggie daycare (dogs don't need random doggie friends...) and just keep him away from your kids' blankets and stuffed animals.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like a plan. I should get some peace of mind now. I just don't understand why they hump to express dominance!? It's an interesting topic...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Good read I found on your humping issue, ugh I hate that word HUMP! LOL

HUMPING & WHY DOGS DO IT


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> Good read I found on your humping issue, ugh I hate that word HUMP! LOL
> 
> HUMPING & WHY DOGS DO IT


Hump really is a bit intrusive lol. Thanks for the link 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

By keeping the dog away from daycares, aren't there any good ways to socialize them. From what I'm understanding, it's best to keep this breed away from other dogs in general... In this case, I don't see how the dog would be showcasing inappropriate canine behavior, if it's the owner being the one keeping the dog from socializing which usually reverts to fighting!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

pitso said:


> By keeping the dog away from daycares, aren't there any good ways to socialize them. From what I'm understanding, it's best to keep this breed away from other dogs in general... In this case, I don't see how the dog would be showcasing inappropriate canine behavior, if it's the owner being the one keeping the dog from socializing which usually reverts to fighting!?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


After hitting puberty, the only socializing your dog needs is with new people and experiences. I take my boy to the local pub and walk him in people parks. There are a handful of dogs he plays well with and they all belong to close friends. So I arrange "play dates" every once in awhile and am always there to supervise them.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> After hitting puberty, the only socializing your dog needs is with new people and experiences. I take my boy to the local pub and walk him in people parks. There are a handful of dogs he plays well with and they all belong to close friends. So I arrange "play dates" every once in awhile and am always there to supervise them.


Great advice!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

